# File system reverted to defaults



## analogarsonist (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm a relative noob to FreeBSD (it's been awhile) and I am having trouble putting my problem into words, but here it goes!

Background: I'm running 7.2 (no X) and attempting to use Highpoint 2310 RAID controller and run a NFS box so I've been wrestling with getting that to work (installing drivers) in addition to basics like internet.

Problem: I unknowingly left my USB key in the machine during a reboot. Upon kernel loading, I got a error "trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/..." and listed the USB device, and the system was frozen (popular occurrence according to google). I did a hard power cycle and removed the USB keychain but when the system came back up, it said my username/password was wrong.  I went in as single user and changed it back but when I got back into the file system, all my modification and drivers were gone.. it's a fresh install, it seems! My login wasn't working because it was not the real admin account I had created, apparently.  

Can someone suggest what I should focus on to fix this? Are the mount points messed up? That's my theory anyway..

Thank you, Ben


----------



## analogarsonist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Solved I think..*

So I checked dmesg and it showed that the kernel was trying to mount the 1TB array instead of my dedicated 160Gb hard drive. I'm confused as to how the file system ended up on the array though..but that explains why it looked like a fresh install. Now, to figure out how to partition it correctly...


----------



## analogarsonist (Nov 21, 2009)

*nvm*

ok actually my BIOS (or Highpoint RAID bios) changed my 1st boot device to the RAID instead of my OS HD.


----------

